# Tuning pantera slaughtered



## vjw757 (Nov 22, 2014)

Whats the tuning pantera slaughtered? Some people are saying its E. some E flat, some C# ... I know you can play the same song in different tunings if you know what your doing but what tuning did dime use?


----------



## yingmin (Nov 22, 2014)

My understanding is that they usually tuned a quarter-step flat of D.

edit: actually, I just downloaded a GP of Slaughtered that's in standard tuning, and that sounds about right.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Nov 22, 2014)

Pantera tunings are all a quarter step flat of standard. Most of their earlier stuff is in either E standard or D standard, and some is in C# standard, Drop-D, or Drop C. On like two songs he even used D standard with the low D tuned down to G.

Slaughtered I'm pretty sure is in E. If you have a tuner that you can calibrate the reference pitch, just change it from 440hz to 425 and you'll be right about on the money.


----------



## ChaNce (Nov 24, 2014)

Abaddon9112 said:


> Pantera tunings are all a quarter step flat of standard. Most of their earlier stuff is in either E standard or D standard, and some is in C# standard, Drop-D, or Drop C. On like two songs he even used D standard with the low D tuned down to G.
> 
> Slaughtered I'm pretty sure is in E. If you have a tuner that you can calibrate the reference pitch, just change it from 440hz to 425 and you'll be right about on the money.



425 is pretty close. Ive been working my way through some of the Pantera catalog, so I bought one of the Dime-o-flames and just set it up for 425. Works great, came with a tremel-no, so I can drop as needed.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 24, 2014)

Abaddon9112 said:


> Pantera tunings are all a quarter step flat of standard.



This. Also, it's really irritating 'cause you can't play along to it without tuning "wrong". Anyone know why they tuned that way?


----------



## GunpointMetal (Nov 24, 2014)

Make it easier on Phil.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 24, 2014)

GunpointMetal said:


> Make it easier on Phil.



...not sure if joking....

How does that make it easier on Phil?


----------



## thrashmetal85 (Nov 24, 2014)

Lower pitches are easier to sing. Numerous bands as they aged lowered their tunings as the singers couldn't hit the high notes any more.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 24, 2014)

By a quarter of a step? I've seen bands record in one tuning then play them a full step or more lower for the sake of the singer, but a quarter step doesn't seem like it would help much.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Nov 24, 2014)

I always heard the quarter-step flat thing was a reference to Van Halen. Supposedly the first couple Van Halen albums are slightly flat of standard. 

I never got the point of these quarter-step tunings either. I know Machine Head do it too. It's kinda weird.


----------



## fps (Nov 24, 2014)

Distinct sound, catches the ear.


----------



## ChaNce (Nov 24, 2014)

fps said:


> Distinct sound, catches the ear.



Yep. In fact, Im seriously thinking of doing our new EP like this.

I tune to open B or open C. One of my personal irritants is that major chords sound too "happy", too normal sounding, especially open-tuned guitars. 

Tune down to A=425, and all of a sudden it sounds different, heavier, stronger, just more interesting. 

Your brain is so used to A=440, it gets boring. Grab an acoustic, tune it to open B at A=425, and play it. It is fantastic.


----------



## fps (Nov 25, 2014)

ChaNce said:


> Yep. In fact, Im seriously thinking of doing our new EP like this.
> 
> I tune to open B or open C. One of my personal irritants is that major chords sound too "happy", too normal sounding, especially open-tuned guitars.
> 
> ...



I'm tempted to try it, but we have a lot of vocal harmonies so we'll probably stick in A=440. Interested to hear how it sounds!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 25, 2014)

I've always had a suspicion it happened because Dime wasn't too fussed about setting his Floyds the right way, so tuning, retuning, re-retuning, etc. until it was balanced and in tune with itself would put it in the ballpark of the 425 Hz calibration and then Rex would just tune to his guitar. But that's just speculation.


----------



## p0ke (Nov 25, 2014)

I think Dime said in some interview in Guitar World that they tune their instruments slightly flat to hit certain frequencies that produce more oomph. Not exactly in those words, of course.


----------



## Isaac (Nov 25, 2014)

Peace sells is also a quarter step flat of E standard. Pretty irritating.


----------



## Friendroid (Nov 25, 2014)

Its in Eb tuned 1/4 step sharp.

Set you tuner to A=450hz and tune to Eb.

Unfortunately it's not tabbed in any of they song books but Dime clarified the tuning aspect in an interview.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 25, 2014)

I know some old records were 1/4 step flat or sharp because of the mastering process. Or maybe it was to do with recording on tape.


----------



## ChaNce (Nov 28, 2014)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I know some old records were 1/4 step flat or sharp because of the mastering process. Or maybe it was to do with recording on tape.



The live album/vids are also 425. I think it is purposeful. 

Isn't Symphony of Destruction by Megadeth tuned similarly?


----------



## vjw757 (Nov 30, 2014)

I just got a Korg DTR 2000. How to I use it to tune to 425


----------



## Shask (Nov 30, 2014)

fps said:


> Distinct sound, catches the ear.



This is what I have always thought. It just sounds different enough that it grabs your attention in a sea of music.


----------

